# Is Bewitched Seed the Same Regardless of Vendor?



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm considering renovating my back yard and was looking at Bewitched seed from a couple of different sources. Is it the same exact seed regardless of where you buy it? I ask because one vendor has it 25% cheaper than the next closest vendor.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was talking to @wardconnor about this today.

Certified seed (blue tag) - means that you are getting that seed (eg. Bewitched).

Sod quality seed (gold tag) - means that it is that seed and the weed (POA t or POA a or TTTF) is really low.

Seed super store has this description. They list that certified, 2500 seeds are looked at (~1g) vs 25g (62, 500 seeds). By looking at more, the confidence in the weed content increases.
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/sod-quality-seed

But I would like to add some practical thoughts too. I would guess that a seed farmer/producer will not spend the money in sod quality testing with a high risk of failing. They know what areas of the fields are doing good and which ones have weeds. They will send the really good to sod quality testing and the ok ones to certified and the no so good to be mixed. This is pure conjecture and assumption.

The cost savings of certified vs sod quality will depend on how much you dislike POA t.


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

If you are doing a mono it's better to go with the highest quality because every weed will stand out.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Curious. My Hogan bags state that "this seed does not meet sod quality," but the analysis is .00% for crop and weed, and none for noxious.
So wouldn't that make it Certified?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@social port I think Hogan opens the bags and sells in ziplock bags, right? Even if it was sod quality, the moment it was opened and rebagged, it lost the identity. I don't know if Hogan sells sod quality.

I have 25lb of sod quality Bewitched on the way for my reno.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

social port said:


> Curious. My Hogan bags state that "this seed does not meet sod quality," but the analysis is .00% for crop and weed, and none for noxious.
> So wouldn't that make it Certified?


Probably blue label certified, you remember if it had a blue certificate on it?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@g-man , this is a 50 lb bag from them. 

They have smaller bags as well, but they are made from the same material. 
They don't use ziplock, but I think you are onto something. They may repackage the seed they receive. I'm just speculating, though.

@ksturfguy I don't have a bag on hand so I can't be certain, but no, I don't remember a blue label.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

United Seed had Sod quality Bewitched this spring. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> United Seed had Sod quality Bewitched this spring. Not sure if they still do.


They still do, plus 12% off your order using summer19 coupon.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > United Seed had Sod quality Bewitched this spring. Not sure if they still do.
> ...


Thank you! Curious, where did you find out about the coupon code?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

It was on their website. Their View Cart page still had their spring code (11% off) listed which has expired, but when I was viewing a product they had the summer code listed on the page.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I got some 4th millennium and the code works. Saved on shipping.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > United Seed had Sod quality Bewitched this spring. Not sure if they still do.
> ...


I could not find in their website any words around sod quality. Did your bags have the tag?


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

It says can be used for sod production, that's all I read. Who knows without a tag. I got some 4th millennium and it had other crop when I got it in.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry thought I read that, it was just under the description. Their sure shot blend said can be used for sod production.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am wondering the cost difference from the yellow tag vs just the blue one


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I am wondering the cost difference from the yellow tag vs just the blue one


I am in the same boat as you. Looking as Seed Super Store Bewitched vs. the United Seed. Since I am about 10 miles from United I can take shipping out of the equation and save $165 compared to Seed Superstore.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering the cost difference from the yellow tag vs just the blue one
> ...


I am likely just going to get the non from united. Not sure the cost difference


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


With shipping about $140 less from United for 50lbs compared to Seed Superstore.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> It was on their website. Their View Cart page still had their spring code (11% off) listed which has expired, but when I was viewing a product they had the summer code listed on the page.


Huh, totally missed that. I was thinking of getting some more Firecracker SLS and this was enough to make me pull the trigger. Thanks again!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Yes, my bag has the original Gold Tag indicating Sod Quality


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I am wondering the cost difference from the yellow tag vs just the blue one


Mazama-Blue Tag-$4.00 per pound 
Award-Blue Tag-$5.75 per pound
Bewitched-Gold Tag-$6.10 per pound
NuGlade-Blue Tag-$5.50 per pound

These prices do not include shipping


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering the cost difference from the yellow tag vs just the blue one
> ...


This is yuuuuuuge


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


Are you planning a KBG seeding @wardconnor?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > NewLawnJon said:
> ...


MAYYYYYBE


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He will. There is no maybe. He will try to be first in applying round up.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > SpiveyJr said:
> ...


Same


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


Somehow I knew that was going to be your answer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> He will. There is no maybe. He will try to be first in applying round up.


No I'm first. He can be dirty first.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> He will. There is no maybe. He will try to be first in applying round up.


He needs to get permission from Mrs. Ward before he can kill the lawn.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


If you switch to ***, I know a guy who can teach you how to mow it. I think his name is Ryan...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Haha! @KevCarter I'm Ryan in the video. I wish I lived closer to Connor so he can teach me how to mow his yard with his Triplex! That thing is sweet! Unfortunately, we live on opposite ends of Utah.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Haha! @KevCarter I'm Ryan in the video. I wish I lived closer to Connor so he can teach me how to mow his yard with his Triplex! That thing is sweet! Unfortunately, we live on opposite ends of Utah.


LOL


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> He needs to get permission from Mrs. Ward before he can kill the lawn.


Somehow I am not thinking that I am going to get permission to do this. Manual override


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> Haha! @KevCarter I'm Ryan in the video. I wish I lived closer to Connor so he can teach me how to mow his yard with his Triplex! That thing is sweet! Unfortunately, we live on opposite ends of Utah.


Maybe I could get some of his mustache growing tips.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > He needs to get permission from Mrs. Ward before he can kill the lawn.
> ...


Dont ask permission. Just say you are doing "whatever" normal spray, then a couple weeks later "honey, I dont know what happened, but this looks horrible! I need to do something!" Better to ask for forgiveness!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

Since when is Connor Ward afraid? Aren't you the lawn rebel?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > NewLawnJon said:
> ...


The issue will be Connor needs to record everything. Maybe Connor can have Jeremy call his wife to get permission. It works for Brett. :lol:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> The issue will be Connor needs to record everything. Maybe Connor can have Jeremy call his wife to get permission. It works for Brett. :lol:


Delay the video release until the grass is dead! Too late at that point! :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

dont worry folks its going to happen


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

@g-man I'm in Carmel, same area as you. I was going to overseed this fall after aeration with seed from seed superstore mainly bluegrass, but some rye and fescue mix as it's what they recommend for my area. Have you sourced any seed locally to Carmel or Fishers that you trust for overseed?


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Got this today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Avalawn T no gold tag?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Avalawn T no gold tag?


Mine had both, one under the other...


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Avalawn T said:


> Nope


Strange, because my seed has all the exact same numbers including Lot.

And it has 3 tags. The label, the blue tag, and the yellow tag.

Pretty sure that means your seed is also sod quality.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm cool with it, no weed no other. The price is GREAT!! No complaints here. I got some 4th millennium from them that had some other but no weeds. I'm going to mix the 2 plus SSS KBG mix and see what happens. I already have a ton of 3" plugs going and plan on a 4th of my backyard fenced off for a KBG only plug farm for the front lawn. If triv or whatever happens I'm just going to dig out and plug until I'm happy.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Avalawn T said:


> I'm cool with it, no weed no other. The price is GREAT!! No complaints here. I got some 4th millennium from them that had some other but no weeds. I'm going to mix the 2 plus SSS KBG mix and see what happens. I already have a ton of 3" plugs going and plan on a 4th of my backyard fenced off for a KBG only plug farm for the front lawn. If triv or whatever happens I'm just going to dig out and plug until I'm happy.


I think the difference is they printed their own blue tag in this case. In my case, they printed a white tag and attached the other tags. But the seed is the same, so it shouldn't matter unless you're a sod grower having to prove your seed has the correct tag by law.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> dont worry folks its going to happen


Maybe you should grow Bermuda and see if you can make your yard better than Barb's. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > dont worry folks its going to happen
> ...


dont kid yourself. Its already better than Barbs


----------

